# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  PYS Travel khởi hành Ba Bể - Bản Giốc dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4

## haphuong

Theo* lịch nghỉ lễ* năm nay, kỳ nghỉ dịp 30/4 và 1/5 sẽ có* 5 ngày nghỉ từ 30/4 đến hết 4/5*. Đây là cơ hội tuyệt vời cho một chuyến đi du lịch cùng bạn bè và người thân. Hãy tham khảo một số thông tin du lịch hấp dẫn vào *dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 và 1/5* năm nay của *PYS Travel* nhé.

*HÀ NỘI – BA BỂ - THÁC BẢN GIỐC – ĐỘNG NGƯỜM NGAO*
*(Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm)


**NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – BẮC KAN – HỒ BA BỂ (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*06h00:* HDV đón khách tại Nhà Hát Lớn Hà Nội. Xe khởi hành đi Bắc Kạn. Đoàn ăn sáng tại nhà hàng trên đường đi (chi phí tự túc). 
*11h30*: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng tại ngã ba chợ Rã.
*14h00*: Đến bến Buốc Lốm, hồ Ba Bể. Thăm quan hồ Ba Bể bằng thuyền với những cảnh điểm đặc sắc như: Động Puông, Thác Đầu Đẳng, Ao Tiên, đảo An Mạ, đảo Bà Góa...
*18h00*: Đoàn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại nhà sàn sinh thái trong bản Pác Ngòi của khu du lịch Ba Bể. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Ba Bể.
*NGÀY 02: BẮC KAN – CAO BẰNG – BẢN GIỐC – ĐỘNG NGƯỜM NGAO (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách khởi hành đi Cao Bằng.
*11h00:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Quý khách thăm thác *Bản Giốc*, thác có độ cao 53m, chia làm 3 tầng được coi là thác đẹp nhất Việt Nam và là thác lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Thác cũng là nơi giáp ranh với nước bạn Trung Hoa với cột mốc chủ quyền thiêng liêng của Tổ Quốc.
Tiếp tục hành trình, Quý khách thăm *Động Ngườm Ngao* – một trong những động dài và đẹp nhất Việt Nam với nhiều truyền thuyết phong phú của dân tộc Tày.
Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*19h30*: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng, tự do dạo chơi, khám phá TX. Cao Bằng về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*NGÀY 03: CAO BẰNG – HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*07h00:* Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại nhà hàng.
*08h00:* Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Hà Nội.
_Chương trình thêm: Quý khách có thể lựa chọn chương trình thăm quan hang Pắc Pó, suối Lê Nin (cách thị xã Cao Bằng 70km), chi phí phát sinh ~100.000VNĐ/người với sự thống nhất của cả đoàn._
*11h30:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Cao Bằng, nghỉ ngơi.
*18h30:* Về tới Hà Nội, HDV chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình.
*GIÁ TOUR:** 1.980.000VNĐ/KHÁCH*
*(Phụ thu ngày lễ, tết 250.000VND/khách)*
*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*
v  Xe ô tô đời mới theo lịch trình.
v  Các  bữa ăn theo lịch trình: 90.000VNĐ-100.000VNĐ/bữa chính; 30.000VNĐ/bữa sáng. 
v  Ngủ nhà nghỉ home-stay tại bản Hồ Ba Bể, home-stay sạch sẽ tiện nghi..
            Khách sạn tại thị xã Cao Bằng:  02 người/phòng; lẻ nam/nữ ở phòng ba.
v  Vé thăm quan theo lịch trình, đi thuyền hồ Ba Bể.
v  Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, có kinh nghiệm cung đường Đông Bắc.
v  Bảo hiểm du lịch(mức đền bù tối đa 10 triệu đồng/người/vụ)
v  Nước uống trên xe

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
v  Tiền tip lái xe, HDV(nếu quý khách cảm thấy hài lòng) – không bắt buộc 
v  Thuế VAT
v  Chi phí cá nhân.
*LƯU Ý*
v  Phụ thu phòng đơn 200.000vnđ/ khách/đêm (Áp dụng trong trường hợp khách muốn ở 01 mình 01 phòng trong suốt hành trình)
v  Phụ thu 200.000 vnđ/khách khi tham gia tour vào dịp lễ, tết
v  Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, miễn phí. 
v  Trẻ em từ 5-10 tuổi, tính 75% chi phí người lớn.
v  Trẻ từ 11 tuổi trở lên, tính bằng chi phí người lớn.

*LIÊN HỆ* 
*Nguyễn Hà Phương - Sales Excutive* 
*Email: phuong@pystravel.com* 
*Cell: (+84) 934.455.912/ 0913 424 990*
*Add: Phòng 502A, tòa nhà M3M4, 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*

----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------

